# I like bikes (penny farthing build)



## malski (Aug 28, 2008)

I just finished the greatest class in the world. We had one assignment, build something out of metal. 
Of course, with my unhealthy obsession for all things bike, I decided to build a bike. Since I have never welded before or really worked with metal, it probably wasn't a good idea to build a mountain bike, I decided to get back to my roots and build a penny-farthing. I really don't have room for another bike in my dorm but this one is definitely worth the floor space.










I tailored the bike to fit me perfectly using solidworks. Not the most traditional way to size it but it definitely helped.










all you mountain bikers out there will like the old Manitou crown










eventually it all came together. it's not great off road but if you think a 29er handles bumps try a 50. I think I might show those roadies what's up at the campus crit this spring. Thanks to everyone here who helped me through the process. I love my bike!


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

That's pretty sweet. Good job on it.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

sweet..did you build that front wheel too? where'd you get the spokes? go bears!!!


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Seat's too low. 



P-far - the ultimate fixed gear...


----------



## garrett1478 (Apr 14, 2008)

that's awesome! nice work. i'm also curious if you built the wheel and where you got the hub/spokes... bonus if you milled the hub yourself


----------



## malski (Aug 28, 2008)

I built the wheel myself. Rolled the rim, milled the hub. I got spokes from Greg at Rideable Bicycle Replicas (hiwheel.com) . I really lucked out having him less than an hour away.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

*you win*

your wheel's bigger than mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

dope.


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

How'd you go about that front tire?


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

wow, that's very very awesome! that's pretty impressive ambition for a school project. no doubt you got an A+ on it!

ps - now that you have a little experience under your belt you should make a mountain bike! haha, i sure wouldn't ride a mountain bike i made...


----------



## malski (Aug 28, 2008)

@shelbster

The front tire is solid rubber that I got from RBR. There's a wire in the middle that you tension around the rim while spreading the rubber. once you have it tight enough you twist the wheel to link the wires, take out the spacer, and the tire creeps over the seam


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

There is hope for America! Way to go old school.


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

Absolutely awesome dude ... A+


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

that's the gnarliest thing i've seen all day!!! there could be a market for those...bet you pull all the chicks with that big wheel bruiser:thumbsup:


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dang, that is AWESOME!!!

How hard/easy is it to ride that thing? I always wondered about that.


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Got to be the coolest ride I've seen on here yet! :thumbsup: 

What is it like to ride, looks like it might take some getting used to


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

Been searching for an old penny farthing for over a year now, but not wanting to drop a couple G's in the process have started to look at replicas like RBR. Congrats on building your own, that's way cool.
:thumbsup:


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn, you gotta be proud, that is awesome.


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

That is super cool man. Great idea and great work. You're the man! \m/


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

ikswonalam said:


>


Awesome pic!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

stingray4540 said:


> Dang, that is AWESOME!!!
> 
> How hard/easy is it to ride that thing? I always wondered about that.


Me too, let's hear more about the ride.

Awesome job, very impressive!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wow, that's awesome. with a project like that, I'd totally take a metalworking class.


----------



## malski (Aug 28, 2008)

it takes a while to get the hang of riding it. With a little practice it'll be my new campus ride. I love the looks i get when I roll up and lock it to the bike racks with everyone else. My fork came out real flexy which makes steering pretty difficult. I finally figured out that to be in control you basically have to feel like you're riding with no hands. your arms just keep your feet from turning the wheel with every pedal stroke. 
I have a great classic "look at that idiot crash" video. check it out and feel free to laugh


From Bike

it's a long way down


----------



## tphitterlude92 (Oct 8, 2009)

ha that is a good video. it almost looks like your going to make it and then your foot tucks in and your completely sideways...very nice. what do you do when you have to stop? jump off the back?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ikswonalam said:


> We had one assignment, build something out of metal.


I'd say you passed. Very nice work.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

ebineezer said:


> dope.


Word


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

nice work. have you ever ridden/do you ride a unicycle? i first rode a high wheeler after learning to ride a unicycle and found it a bit different but fairly similar.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## hotlaksa (Feb 11, 2004)

Awesome ride.
When is the Ti version coming out?


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

I've always wanted to ride one of those, but how often can you find one? Of course, if I did, I'd have to wear an 1890's-era outfit, complete with top hat and handlebar mustache. Capital idea!


----------



## RLinNH (Jun 1, 2004)

I like.


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

AlexDeLarge said:


> I've always wanted to ride one of those, but how often can you find one? Of course, if I did, I'd have to wear an 1890's-era outfit, complete with top hat and handlebar mustache. Capital idea!


With a monocle of course!

A++++


----------



## malski (Aug 28, 2008)

funny you should say that, one of my friends actually bought me a tophat and monocle for the ride. 

One of the best things to do with it is to take it out for a sunday road ride and check out the sad faces on all the guys out there on their multi thousand dollar TT rigs with the saddest looks on their face. training is great but I wonder how many of them ever just go ride a bike for fun.

I'm working hard this quarter to build a 29er race bike this quarter. all this doesn't exactly go along with my studies but who could pass up a framebuilding class.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Wonderful idea and execution!


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

There's a bike shop in my town that has existed for over 100 years, in the same location. There have been several write-ups in local papers about it...how it got started, the history it's seen, etc. And hanging on the wall in the showroom is an original, in very good condition . I sooooooooooo want to ask them for just one quick little ride on it, but such a request would be futile. If the world ends tomorrow or the zombie apocalypse occurs, that's probably #4 on my list of "have to do" (#1: acquire weapons, #2: food/medicine, #3: safe transpo).
You could choose a retro-sounding name like "Phineas Hiram Chauncey Ambrose III."
Oh, and study the slang of the time. It's a real rip to read.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

That's freaking awesome! Nice work!


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

That is very cool.

What class was this for, and what's your major?


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

A+ I'm jealous....


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Very cool.


----------



## malski (Aug 28, 2008)

I decided to name her Penelope. yeah kind of corny but i wanted something your old neighbor might be called. I built it for a class called "manufacturing and design" at stanford. I'm an undergrad biomechanical enginering major with about 5 bikes in various states of disassembly in my dorm room right now and one on the way. it was a huge project but as bikes go, it was relatively easy to make. if any of you have access to a welder and a little (lot) free time, you should try making your own!


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

where is the video from?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude, that is freakin' sweet! You truly have the old school passion coursing through your veins. Surely you know of Martin Krieg? I met him at the October 2009 San Jose Bike Party ride. Really down to earth yet crazy sort of pennyfarthing and hiwheeler riding guy.


----------

